

Which music track you listen to while coding - idiotb

Hi there coders!<p>which music/sound track do you listen/suggest while you are coding.
======
eswat
Anything I rate 4 stars or higher in my library I usually play while working.
These tend to be songs I’ve listened to a lot so I don’t think about them much
while they are playing, a good thing when trying to focus (for this reason I
avoid playing Last.fm radio during work… most of the time).

That being said I play BoA (Korean pop), Blutengel (German electronic/dance),
Eisbrecher (German industrial) and Velcra (Finnish industrial) the most during
that time.

------
ahmet_ozdemir
Most of the time i shuffle my music library. I skip tracks that distracts me
easyly with gnome do. If i really need to concentrate, i prefer beethoven or
dubstep.fm podcasts. In dubstep.fm podcasts, especially there is a dj named
jungle visionary. I would recommend him.

------
jayruy
Gold Panda, Four Tet, Baths, Toro y Moi, Caribou, Pantha du Prince -
[http://www.rhapsody.com/myrhapsody/playlists?playlistid=mp.1...](http://www.rhapsody.com/myrhapsody/playlists?playlistid=mp.145233611)

~~~
Banekin
I think you would like Bonobo. He released a really good album this year. And
Flying Lotus as well.

------
GuyWhoSteals
Classical Beethoven and Mozart and Pachelbel and Vivaldi

Or typical heavy metal.

------
crazydiamond
Instrumental. Cinemix on iTunes. Favorite is Hanz Zimmer's soundtracks.

~~~
idiotb
any specific?

------
kingsidharth
Led Zeppelin Indian Classical (Raag Deshkaar) Instrumental

------
Pfiffer
Deadmau5, almost exclusively, or Groovesalad from soma.fm.

------
wahnfrieden
Tech house, mostly. Or warp/rephlex/mu stuff.

------
fezzl
Lady Gaga.

------
ilkhd2
...whatever local radio plays.

~~~
pinksoda
You don't have a preference? Nothing stands out as better than the other?
Can't even give us a genre?

